# Do you like this color of floors



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I like it, but that doesn't matter.

It only matters that you like it.


----------



## Ann34 (Sep 13, 2015)

SPS- thanks for your reply. My dream floor would be very light with grain and absolutely no red, yellow or orange. The only way to accomplish that would be get a new floor as red oak shows those tones, even with water base poly. That being said, I am torn if I like it or not. Trying to get as many opinions as possible.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Re-post floor color*

If it pleases you, go for it.

You are the one that will see it daily, not any of us here. 

Me personally I like the natural wood tones, not some bleached out driftwood stuff.

ED


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Threads merged.


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

Count me as another that prefers the warm brown/red/orange tones of wood (cherry is my fave), but I did notice at a recent trip to both of the big box stores that adding a grayish hue to the wood is popular. Gives it a "weathered" look. I think what you have will work well. It gives it a grayish hue, but doesn't go overboard with it and still leaves a little bit of the natural wood color.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

That reminds me of the pickled-oak look that was popular in the 1980's. That's one way to get rid of any red, yellow, or orange tones.


----------



## frameartnyc (May 13, 2016)

The color is gud, but not like as modern. But its not matter that we like this floor or not. Its only matters that which one you and your loved once like, because you have to spend time there, the place must be eye-catching to you. So take the decision by yourself.


----------

